# samsung S5360 Android - CDC Obex Data



## zhong

My Samsung Android Phone Samsung S5360 says it need to find driver for
CDC Obex Data (CDC Abstract Control Model (ACM) )whenever I plugin usb.

But samsung S5360 card usb device works.


It is just the message "CDC Obex Data" whenever I plugin usb.
It asks for disk or location where the driver would be.
I don't have any cd which come with the Android phone.

When I try to cancel it, it apeears again by itself.

What should I do to prevent this message from appearing ?



I am using Windows Xp PC .

Samsung Android phone details

Model Number GT-55360

Andrpoid version 2.3.6

Baseband version S5360XXLA2

Kernel version 2.6.35.7

Build Number Gingerbread.XXLA2

Thanks.


----------



## zhong

I disabled them in "?" Device Manager in Windows XP, since they were good for nothing.
Now no prompting to install driver.


----------

